
How HEY made us care about their email service - jamesmkenny
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BorUVHSnAyk
======
onyva
Had a look at the pricing and that was it. No amount of marketing can justify
the outrageous yearly charge, even though it’s a nice product which like Apple
products sacrifices functionality in the name of simplicity. Problem is as
with Apple, people stick to what they know. I’ve shown this to one of my non
techie friends and they absolutely hated it. Suggesting to give it a try, the
answer was what’s the point? No one’s gonna pay more to get a lot less, and
hey offers far less even if your buy the marketing story. Feed or paper trail
is not something many can live with.

------
jamesmkenny
Came across this, it's a really great break down on how HEY did their
marketing.

